# NEW 100+ tank setup



## m4d1 (Jan 23, 2010)

!I APOLOGIZE IN ADVANCE FOR NOOB-NESS AND THE LENGTH OF THIS MSG, YOU MAY CRITIQUE ALL YOU WANT CAUSE I NEED THE HELP!

I think the tank is over 100 gallons, like 112 or so. Anyway I currently have a tank, with water in it >.>; I haven't cycled it yet nor do I have it setup yet. I just have a HOB filter running and and air pump making bubbles, and a powerhead (pump?) going. I was just checking all the equipment to see if it worked and I left them on cause it sounds pretty. The filter is filtering bio stuff, just some foam inserts collecting all the cat hair floating around ( I don't have the hood on the aquarium yet ). 

SO... I have another Filter coming through the mail a Marineland Emperor 400, I think the other one is the same thing its just older and doesn't have the bio-wheels. All the equipment I currently have is previously owned btw. And i'll be getting all the other equipment I need within 7 business days. Now for the fish questions (if I missed anything let me know)

I want two peacock eels  The husband wants oscar(s) and maybe some plecos.
Is that too many fish? will the oscars be ok with the other fish? and would rubber lipped pleco be too small to put with oscars?(I didn't want anything too spiney) If you have any other suggestions on similar fish im up for it!

I've read alot about all those fish and aquariums and alot of stuff @[email protected] I've had the tank with my imaginary fish in it for like 3 months now, I'm ready to get down to business and finish setup and cycle.

Also should I keep the power head in? I know they are good for dead spots. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH! ANY INFORMATION IS EXTREMELY VALUABLE PLEASE TELL ME IF I MISSED ANYTHING OR YOU HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Not sure on the on the powerhead, but if you did 2 peacock eels, 2 oscars, and some pleco larger than a rubber lip I think you would be okay. You will need 2 heaters, one for each end. And I would suggest another filter, or replace these with bigger ones. You will need alot of Filtration, especially with oscars.


----------



## m4d1 (Jan 23, 2010)

THANK YOU! ^^ I read at alot of different places that its better to have 1 oscar or many oscars not just a few? The filters that I have are for up to 80g and they do 400gph
so thats 800gph for a 100g tank? or do i need better? And i have two heaters i just dont have them in the tank yet, thanks again!


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Typically, for the best filtration, It is recommended to get approximately 10 times water circulation per hour. So about 1000.

However, it depends on what type of filters you have. Conister filters will do a much better job at filtering than an HOB with the same rating.

I think you may be fine though. If you get the fish and notice poor water quality, then you should invest in an additional filter.


----------



## m4d1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks, I will definitely do that. I'll probably end up having to move after I finally get the tank set up and cycled. So theres a possibility I might not have fish for months :/ Though when I do get them should I get the other fish first and the oscar later? Also would two Gouramis be ok with oscars, peacock eel, and pleco? I know they are good bigger community tank fish.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

IME emperor400's just arent very good filters. especially if you have a stock with a heavy bio-load (like oscars and plecos). you will end up spending more money on replacement cartridges than the filter is worth,

i would highly suggest looking into a wet/dry sump filter. theyre easy enough to build on you own if youre handy with DIY. otherwise, you can buy a pre-fab wet/dry from your LFS. 

if you dont feel youre ready to go that route, id go with a couple of AquaClear110 HOB filters. theyre basically like hang on canister filters. and the best part is, no replacement filters to change regularly.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

emperor 400's kick ass on biofiltration with the double biowheel set up. As for filter pads, that's what the empty plastic ones that come with it are for, you fill them with filter floss, and buy the stock blue filters when you want to remove medication cause they come with charcoal in them.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

make sure to get a test kick that measures ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite.


----------



## m4d1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Im not really comfortable with other filters yet, just because I've never used them before. If the 400's don't do their job I will definitely look into other filters or creating my own! As far as a test kit goes, would the ones with the strips be better? My pet shop will test my water for me btw.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

get an API master test kit. its a liquid testing kit, and it far more accurate and reliable than paper strips. 

as far as the filter. if youre not ready for a wet/dry. definitely go with an AquaClear110 rather than an emperor400. it is better in every way, and you dont have to constantly replace filter cartridges, so it saves you a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I just doubled my filtration by adding an aquaclear. I must say, these filters are amazing!

Like Aspects said, they are basically a hang on the back canister filter!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

aquaclear filters are my favorite.i have been using them for many years.i will not use any of the filters that you have to keep buying replacement cartridges for..i have some aquaclear foam blocks that have been in use for several years...the biowheels shafts wear out and the wheels stop turning,making them useless..spraybars clog up easily and have to be taken apart and cleaned..not what i want to spend my time doing..


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i have to agree with the general consensus of this thread so far, i have both the topfin (HOB with filters that have to be replaced) and the aqua clear filters and i am going to replace my topfin filters with aqua clears, i also have just started a sponge filter in a tank for a fish that doesn't like surface movement.


----------



## m4d1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I did look into the aquaclear, but decided against it for mixed reveiws at several different websites. I looked into about 6 different filters before I decided. Mainly noise (not that I really care), and that they come broken alot of times (I know return it) And that they aren't good for wear and tear? Thats really the only reason I chose another. So it just got looked over I guess. Anything else about how the aquaclear is better than the Marineland cause you've got my attention!


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i have had my tank with an aquaclear filter running for 3.5 months and only had to clean the sponge and filter media once, whereas i have had my other filters running for less time and had to change the filter 3 or 4 times, I prefer cleaning my filter media for free in lieu of paying for new filters. I will admit that my aquaclear is a little loud, but i like the sound of the water, it helps me relax after work. As far as wear and tear, my filter is second hand, i got it with a tank i found on Craig's List, it is about 2 years old from what they told me when i got it from them, and it has run great for the entire time i have had it. It has made a believer out of me to the point that i am replacing all of my biobag filters when i can afford to.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

One warning about the peacock eels: Ours was very freeswimming and relaxed until he started getting nipped by some increasingly aggressive Chinese Algae Eaters, he started not eating and wasting away. Eventually, he died of seemingly no disease or other problems. (RIP Freyja!) In my experience, they are very susceptible to to stress and need to be with peaceful fish only. If anything tries to nip them or bothers them, they might die.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

m4d1 said:


> I did look into the aquaclear, but decided against it for mixed reveiws at several different websites. I looked into about 6 different filters before I decided. Mainly noise (not that I really care), and that they come broken alot of times (I know return it) And that they aren't good for wear and tear? Thats really the only reason I chose another. So it just got looked over I guess. Anything else about how the aquaclear is better than the Marineland cause you've got my attention!



lol. where did you get that information, because it is all wrong. they are absolutely silent as long as you keep the water level at the right height (but, thats the same with any HOB). and ive never gotten one broken, but i guess that could happen with *any* filter. and as far as wear and tear, my oldest ac110 is about 9-10 years old now, and still running like new. as are all the other AC filters i have running. 

to make a short and sweet list.
AquaClear HOB filters...

- use less power
- are far more reliable (known to last between 15 and 20 years)
- are made to customize your filter media to suit your needs
- hold infinitely more bio-media (4L/ 1Gal of media room)
- have a quieter impeller housing (in my experience, and seems to be the general consensus)
- do not rely on useless and faulty bio-wheels for bio-filtration. but rater use proper bio media like a canister
- force the water through all your media from the bottom (like a canister) with no bypass. 
- and best of all... they do not rely on expensive replacement cartridges. the AC media sponge will last you up to 5 years without needing to be replaced (provided you keep up with regular filter maintenance)

the *only* "downside" is the initial cost. an AC110 will probably cost you $15-20 more than an emperor400 off the shelf.
but... when you consider that replacement cartridges for the emperor400 are $8-10. once you change your cartridge twice, the AC110 has payed for itself, and will continue to save you money. 

ive changed only 4 of my sponges, each after 4-5 years (when it started getting clogged more quickly or started to deteriorate). over 5 years, you will spend close to $1000 on replacement cartridges (if youre changing them every 2 weeks. which i believe is the manufacturers recommendation for emperor filter cartridges). even if you only change them once a month, youre still talking about $500 in replacement cartridges, where you would spend maybe $6 on a replacement sponge for the AC110.

for a more detailed write up, click here


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have read several account lately of new aqua-clears either arriving broken or having their boxes crack. Like they got a bad batch of plastic. I have several, they work fine, so do the marine land ones.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

hmm. thats odd. i hadnt heard that. i just picked up a few more small ones recently. havent even opened the box yet. 
i better go check them just in case.


----------



## geaux xman (Jan 24, 2010)

I have an AC110 and its on its 4th day of operation. Seems well built and fairly quiet.


----------



## m4d1 (Jan 23, 2010)

OK well I will definitely have to get that to replace my used marineland. If i don't get it till later will it mess up my cycle any? I would still have the other filter going.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh... what's with this constant filter cartridge change thing you keep running into? those replaceable cartridges are there for charcoal. again, Emperor 400's come with two empty plastic media containers that you can stick what ever in. I have spent $5 on filter floss, and filled em both up with that and that's been a year ago. I also order 2 extra of those plastic media containers so I can throw in charcoal or what ever and that cost me $15 from lfs. Can't beat the biowheels for biological filtration.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

as long as you run both filters together for a while your cycle should be fine!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Toshogu said:


> eh... what's with this constant filter cartridge change thing you keep running into? those replaceable cartridges are there for charcoal. again, Emperor 400's come with two empty plastic media containers that you can stick what ever in. I have spent $5 on filter floss, and filled em both up with that and that's been a year ago. I also order 2 extra of those plastic media containers so I can throw in charcoal or what ever and that cost me $15 from lfs. Can't beat the biowheels for biological filtration.


Bahahah. Yes, you absolutely can beat them. Bio-wheels are a good concept, but the execution is all wrong. the tracks that hold the wheels get gunked up, the spraybar gets clogged, water level drops due to evaporation, etc. 
When your bio-wheel stops spinning. (and it does). You lose a good portion of whatever bacteria it may have had.
Also, the bio-wheel holds about the same surface area as only a couple of bio-max pellets. You get infinitely more volume with the AC. You done get the so called "wet/dry function", but when your wheel stops spinning, you don't get it with the emperor filter either. 
many people (both FW and SW) use submerged media sumps. Not to mention, with the exception of a couple of eheim canisters, all canisters operate off of the same high volume submerged bio-media concept.

The AC110 is essentially a HOB canister. Even holds the same amount of media as a comparable canister, with the added benifit of a higher flow rate for better mechanical filtration. 

Can't beat an AC110 for bio or mechanical filtration. 
1gal (4L) media volume 
500gph flow rate 

Vs.

0g (0L) media volume 400gph. 

If you prefer a bio-wheel HOB over a canister, more power to you I guess.


----------



## m4d1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm gonna have a AC110 and a ME400 so i get the best of both worlds


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Use toothpicks to clean spray bars out, works fine, as far as filters go I'd go with a Rena XP3 or XP4 at least on the 120g, they work great and are SO EASY to work with, and for the money, they are the ****************.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I second using the Rena Canister Filters. They are my favourite.


----------

